# I need help with Refugee Visa



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello guys 
thanks for this great forum

My name is Nawar 
I'm from Syria
of course you heard about the Syrian events and the cruel actions that have been taken by the Syrian Regime against its opposition
So i was among the demonstrators in Syria and they got me on one of the videos 
So I was wanted by the security forces , anyway i managed to escape to Egypt 

but I'm not living a peaceful life here
i received a lot of threats from people sent by the Syrian embassy in Egypt
I saw on the USCIS website that i can apply for Refugee Visa to enter the U.S 
I called them , they told me to contact with the U.S embassy in Egypt 
I contacted the embassy , but they said they don't process Refugee cases 
and I should contact the UNHCR office ( UN Refugee Agency ) 
so I did but they said that they will take me as Refugee in Egypt !!!

So i wanna go the U.S 
what should i do ?
I really need your help guys
thank you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nawar said:


> Hello guys
> thanks for this great forum
> 
> My name is Nawar
> ...


refugees go to the nearest safe country ..its not a country shopping trip


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> refugees go to the nearest safe country ..its not a country shopping trip



Thanks for the reply 

but obviously the U.S says otherwise 
this is from the USCIS website 
Under United States law, a refugee is someone who:

Is located outside of the United States
Is of special humanitarian concern to the United States
Demonstrates that they were persecuted or fear persecution due to race, religion, nationality, political opinion, or membership in a particular social group
Is not firmly resettled in another country
Is admissible to the United States

A refugee does not include anyone who ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in the persecution of any person on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.

and as i said 
i already contacted them and they said that i can apply for the Refugee Visa 
but the problem us with the U.S Embassy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawar said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> but obviously the U.S says otherwise
> this is from the USCIS website
> ...


USCIS - Asylum

I do not see where the US Embassy comes into play. We have a member "Nat21" who may be able to shed some light.


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

I will be grateful if he can help here


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi, 

Most of the refuges I worked with were "referred" to the US government through the International Rescue Committee (IRC) staff and other non-profit organizations working in refugee camps. The IRC doesn't have any staff in Egypt, but you can contact the International Organization for Migration (IOM) as they have an office in Egypt, here is the link: IOM - Egypt.
I would also advise you to read to get a better understand of how refugee resettlement works- http://www.egypt.iom.int/Doc/Attachment 2010-06 Final USRAP information sheet April 30 (2).pdf 

Sorry I able to help more but a lot of the programs set up to help Syrian refugees are located at the camps in Turkey. The US government only accept a certain amount of refugee from each region (they also have unallocated spots).


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for this information 
They are all new info , i think this will help 
thank you again


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

nawar said:


> Thank you very much for this information
> They are all new info , i think this will help
> thank you again


You're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nat21 said:


> You're welcome. Good luck!


Thank you Nat! Good to see you again.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

twostep said:


> Thank you Nat! Good to see you again.


Anytime... I tend to "lurk" at times


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys 
how are you ?


I went yesterday to Cairo to see the United Nations agency for Refugees
they arranged an interview for us next week on Tuesday
they will take us as Refugees here in Egypt
but they will make a study on our case and they will get us in an immigration program
but they said this process may take somewhere from 1 to 3 years !!!!!
I told them I'm getting threats and i don't know if I can live for 3 years
they said you will have to hold on !!!!
can you imagine that !!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nawar said:


> Hey guys
> how are you ?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I can imagine that... you wont be the only one wanting to go plus checks will have to be made.
You are already in Cairo so you are safe... it is not as if you are applying from inside Syria and obviously you are free to leave the country at will so who is making the threats? 
I know how the post reads to me and I suspect others read it the same way.

Maiden


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

ok 
If I'm in the U.S or some Europe country you would be right 
but I'm in Egypt 
here the Syrian embassy have a lot of people that are threatening the Syrians who lives here 
I live in a small town which no Syrians are living in to make sure that I'm safe 
plus the Egyptian government is still cooperating with Syrians 
they are delivering the active members of the opposition 
so yes i feel unsafe here


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawar said:


> ok
> If I'm in the U.S or some Europe country you would be right
> but I'm in Egypt
> here the Syrian embassy have a lot of people that are threatening the Syrians who lives here
> ...


You left Syria and moved to Egypt. Why the urgency to move to the US and how do you plan to make a living once you are there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nawar said:


> ok
> If I'm in the U.S or some Europe country you would be right
> but I'm in Egypt
> here the Syrian embassy have a lot of people that are threatening the Syrians who lives here
> ...




I would have thought the Egyptian has enough on it's plate at the moment without worrying about Syrians. You may be able to go back now that their is an amnesty.


BBC News - Syria crisis: Assad 'gives amnesty for uprising crimes'


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

twostep said:


> You left Syria and moved to Egypt. Why the urgency to move to the US and how do you plan to make a living once you are there?



well
the problem is that when i arrived to Egypt i posted my new number on Facebook for my friends 
then i started to get threats from people who works for the Syrian embassy 
then I don't have a job in Egypt so the living is the same here or in the U.S
and if i can get to the U.S as Refugee then the U.S should support me in the first period as they say in the Refugees program and suppose to help me find a job 

plus Egypt itself without threats from the Syrians is not safe
after the Egyptian revolution the country now is not stable 
it has problems everyday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nawar said:


> well
> the problem is that when i arrived to Egypt i posted my new number on Facebook for my friends
> then i started to get threats from people who works for the Syrian embassy
> then I don't have a job in Egypt so the living is the same here or in the U.S
> ...




I am sure you are much safer here in Egypt that I am.. I was burned with tear gas last year so I well aware of what is going on in this country.

Why would you post your number on facebook?

I am sorry but for some reason you seem to think that you should be allowed into the USA as and when suits you, the USA has to make sure that you are not using the trouble in your home country so that you can pretend to be a political refugee.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Waiting is the only option especially that there is amnesty by the Syrian gov. UN will require a lot of info and evidences so they can consider you a refugee in Danger. Canada accept a lot of government assisted refugees but the time for processing of documents is long. 
An advice never post privet info on Facebook and if you really don't want troubles you should close your account. 
Best of luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawar said:


> well
> the problem is that when i arrived to Egypt i posted my new number on Facebook for my friends
> then i started to get threats from people who works for the Syrian embassy
> then I don't have a job in Egypt so the living is the same here or in the U.S
> ...


This is my personal opinion - you are claiming you are a refugee in fear of life and limb and you post your phone number of FB???
If you go the proper route and the necessary research finds that you qualify for an asylum visa to the US there are some assistance programs. As Syria has issued amnesty - where do you see yourself qualifying? This is not a "job placement and cost of living visa" but meant for those in dire need and fear.


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with all that the maiden has said. You in Egypt is not a fear of persecution, since you had the ability to travel all the way to Egypt can't you go to Libya, Tunis and so on............ as they are more than willing to help.
According to my own history a straight jump to the U.S. like this will result in a complete failure and waste of time, but if you want to try then i will suggest Asylum.


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you guys for the help
I know that i might be taking advantage of my situation to get to the U.S 
but that is only because I love the life there 
I really really wanna live there 
I mean i left my home country under pressure and i don't like that 
and I'm qualified for the refugee visa 
I know that there is no life threatening here in Egypt but i was shocked by the answer 
I mean when you tell someone that I'm in danger and they say you will have to hold on , it sounds weird right??!!
and regarding me posting my number on FB , i didn't do that for public 
I posted only to my closest friend 
obviously one of them is not a close friend !!
and for the Syrian amnesty , its not for real 
they do a play each time they do this 
they start a few days of announcing the amnesty to arrest as much people as they can 
and then they announce this and let the new ones go 
it will look like they really did amnesty 
it happened to a lot of people that i know
Its just that i wanna live in the U.S so badly 
but i don't have choices 
I only had this shot and the marriage Visa 
that is even harder 
so any idea pleaseeeee


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawar said:


> Thank you guys for the help
> *I know that i might be taking advantage of my situation to get to the U.S
> but that is only because I love the life there
> I really really wanna live there *I mean i left my home country under pressure and i don't like that
> ...


This is my personal opinion after carefully re-reading your posts here which is all the information we have about you. 

The rules apply to all. Using the current situation in the Near East for personal gain in form of a Asylum Visa because you "wanna live in the U.S. so badly" - I would rather not post what comes to mind. Read some threads here and on other forums. You are not the only one who wants to move to the US but you seem to want a free ride.

You have fled to Egypt and now you want to go to the US instead. You will have to wait your turn, the examination of your records and go the route of bureaucracy like all the others. You can use the waiting period constructively by improving job skills and/or education as a lot is available on-line which may cut down on funds required to train/house/feed you in the US until you are able to do so yourself.

I may be wrong but I can only go by what you tell us.


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

twostep said:


> This is my personal opinion after carefully re-reading your posts here which is all the information we have about you.
> 
> The rules apply to all. Using the current situation in the Near East for personal gain in form of a Asylum Visa because you "wanna live in the U.S. so badly" - I would rather not post what comes to mind. Read some threads here and on other forums. You are not the only one who wants to move to the US but you seem to want a free ride.
> 
> ...



Ok I guess you are right 
I don't know a lot about this , but i think if a guy from Europe asks for Refugee Visa and he is a real Refugee he would be in the U.S right now 
and I'm not asking for a free ride 
I would pay if i have a choice , but of course a rational number 
and when i fled to Egypt i didn't have any other choice 
I couldn't go anywhere else 
I couldn't get out on an air plane because i was on the wanted list 
so i was living in a seaboard city and i could get in the harbor and leave , even that was too hard 
so i didn't choose to be in Egypt , that was my only choice


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nawar said:


> Thank you guys for the help
> I know that i might be taking advantage of my situation to get to the U.S
> but that is only because I love the life there
> I really really wanna live there
> ...




You seem to have the impression that westerners can come and go to other countries as they please. I too would like to live in America but I can't because quite simply I do not have the required status, lots of Americans would like to go to the UK but they too are refused.

I don't know how you can say you love the life in America.. you haven't been.

You are now saying there is no life threat in Egypt and yet in your fist post you say you are being threatened.
Facebook is open to being hacked into .. so putting your phone number when you are in hiding is plainly crazy.. you come from a dictatorship so you know regardless of what you consider to be private the ruling government can get into.
Marrying to get a visa is against the law.

Quite simply if it doesn't add up to us it will hardly add up to the country you wish to go and live in.


----------



## nawar (Jan 11, 2012)

Well 
I really had this impression , i didn't know about what you said , thanks for the info

I haven't been in America but i watch a lot of Tv shows and movies which shows the nature of life there .

and about the threats , I got threats over the phone but I changed my number after a while and I'm living now in a small town where nobody will know that I'm here 
beside , I didn't get any threats on Facebook since over a month 
I guess the Regime has bigger problems now 
BTW If I'm gonna get the marriage Visa it won't be only for Visa 
I would do that for love , I know that is hard to find but I really don't think that marrying just for Visa is a good idea , its hell to me 

BTW i didn't post here so i can get a Visa from here or something 
I just wanted to share what i have with you , and use your experience 
and maybe gain some friends 
I don't know much about these stuff , that is why i came here 
Thanks again


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you want to go to the US for the sole reason of having watched TV shows and liked it, you will experience a big shock if you get there one day.

Real life is quite different than Beverly Hills 90210 or Gossip Girl.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
I work with gov assisted refugees in Canada. Here there are a lot of programs to help GAR's as we call them receive a lot of support. 
For a person to be considered eligible for this program he/ she has to flee their country for a reason that is life threatening, being abused or religiously and sexually dscremenated and from what you mentioned you do not fit on any of the criterias. 
Once the individual pass the initial meeting with the UN, the file is referred to the UNHCR and from there the different countries who accept refugees process the documents. It is long time especially with countries like Syria because the UN are not involved yet. 
Unfortunately there are people who abuse the program and try to take advantage and this is what I see here. 
North America is not as green as it is seen through the movies industry and the way to make it is long especially if you think that with the visa comes a package of money, housing and medical. 
You sound young and instead of waiting and waiting your future work on your education, find a program to accept you and a scholarship. It is not impossible but it is hard work but then you will have the opportunity to see north America who is respected for what he can do and is good at and not as someone who is a burden. 
You speak good english and i sure you have other useful qualities. I hope you will use those for your future well being. 
Good luck


----------



## Nahla (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys:
I live in the Us 7 for years now, and I have only one unmarried sister, that I have been trying to bring her here, and all my trys are not working. I am from a Catholic family, my family facing real threats over there, people throws stones at my mother in the street on her way to work, and call her horrible horrible names because she's not veiled. My sister had to quit her job because of her boss too many attempts to convert her. I can bring my parents easy, but my sister is very hard because she's over 21 years old, and not married. I was there last month, neigbours and strange people keep calling them, threats them to leave the country, or else. I don't know what to do? I talked to some friends over here to marry my sister on papers to come here, but they are afraid to go. any help, Please!!!


----------



## Akam (May 18, 2012)

*Saartjie*

:ranger:Hi 

How can i contact Saartjie, i am new to the forum and green on how to use it. Saartjie???


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Ehhhh?????
I know you're new to the forum.... but who or what's a Saartjie???


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's someone from the South Africa forum:
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: Saartjie

Akam, you can click on his name, and than choose to send him (her) a private message.


----------

